# Ibanez 7th Heaven video



## jim777 (Oct 30, 2005)

Ibanez gave this out for free for a while with UV's, then stopped. I have it in mpeg form, but it's gigantic. Parts 1 and 2 are 300MEG plus, part 3 is 60 meg or so. So? So, here's part one:
I'm uploading the other two now, I'll let you know when they're there.

jim


----------



## Laren (Oct 30, 2005)

link's dead


----------



## jim777 (Oct 30, 2005)

Maybe because my connection is still open? Oh well, tomorrow they'll all be up there.

Can you get this one?
http://jim777.com/gijoe-porksand.mpg

This one was up there already, so it should be available, but it might still fail due to the open connection.


----------



## Laren (Oct 30, 2005)

...wtf


----------



## nyck (Oct 30, 2005)

jim777 said:


> Maybe because my connection is still open? Oh well, tomorrow they'll all be up there.
> 
> Can you get this one?
> http://jim777.com/gijoe-porksand.mpg
> ...


 HAH! 
"you not cooking?" 
"yea dude" 
"fia fa fa fa fa fia fa fa fa fia faf afa"

haha dude, that was too funny. yeah it works lol


----------



## 7slinger (Oct 30, 2005)

you joe


----------



## jim777 (Oct 30, 2005)

Part 1 is working now.


----------



## Digital Black (Oct 30, 2005)

Fensler films!!. I have all of those GI joe movies awesome!
The 7th heaven video is messed up..


----------



## Nik (Oct 30, 2005)

Part 1 ain't working... But the GIJoe thing does work and it made me crack up. WTF? 

But thanks for taking the time to post this, I've been wanting to see this for a long time!


----------



## Naren (Oct 30, 2005)

Part 1 is not working. I downloaded it and all that's there is a 1 second clip that says "Ibanez Seventh Heaven." I'd really appreciate this video if you could get it working because I've been looking for this video for a long time. I do have the Steve Vai section of that video on an MPEG on my computer where he's showing off on a Universe. Even if the link doesn't end up working, I'd just like to know somewhere where I could get it (BitTorrent or whatever).


----------



## Shawn (Oct 30, 2005)

I got that video free with my 7620 back in '98. Cool video. Korn and Wes Borland are definately NOT the highlights of the video. Jerry Sims, Petrucci on that video =  along with Dino playing "Decent" and of course Vai.


----------



## Nik (Oct 30, 2005)

Shawn said:


> I got that video free with my 7620 back in '98. Cool video. Korn and Wes Borland are definately NOT the highlights of the video. Jerry Sims, Petrucci on that video =  along with Dino playing "Decent" and of course Vai.



I didn't know Petrucci was on it too.

Because Petrucci = God.

Therefore I must have this video. Please fix the link!


----------



## jim777 (Oct 30, 2005)

Well, the files work on my pc....I've got the second and third parts copying up now. I'll check the first one when the copying is done.
You've all got DivX and XViD and all that crap?


----------



## jim777 (Oct 31, 2005)

Pts 1 and 2 have been copied up again, with a different FTP client.
http://jim777.com/images/Ibanez_7th_Heaven_Video_Part1_VipeR.mpg
http://jim777.com/images/Ibanez_7th_Heaven_Video_Part2_VipeR.mpg
http://jim777.com/imahes/Ibanez_7th_Heaven_Video_Part3_VipeR.mpg

Three should be ready in an hour or so.


----------



## Pauly (Oct 31, 2005)

...nope


----------



## giannifive (Oct 31, 2005)

404'd!

None of them seem to be up yet...


----------



## jim777 (Oct 31, 2005)

I don't know what's going on, really. Go here: http://jim777.com/images/
and just right click on them individually to download. Try the third one first, which is the smallest, and let me know if it works.

jim


----------



## giannifive (Oct 31, 2005)

jim777 said:


> I don't know what's going on, really. Go here: http://jim777.com/images/
> and just right click on them individually to download. Try the third one first, which is the smallest, and let me know if it works.
> 
> jim


Sweet, thanks!

Your previous post gave the wrong URL, that's the problem! The vids are in the images/ directory.

Here are the correct URLs:

http://jim777.com/images/Ibanez_7th_Heaven_Video_Part1_ViPeR.mpg
http://jim777.com/images/Ibanez_7th_Heaven_Video_Part2_ViPeR.mpg
http://jim777.com/images/Ibanez_7th_Heaven_Video_Part3_ViPeR.mpg


----------



## giannifive (Oct 31, 2005)

The vids work fine, although the aspect ratio is a bit weird. The video is shrunk in the horizontal direction.


----------



## Nik (Oct 31, 2005)

Dude, I love you!!! Awesome vids!

Thanks.


----------



## nyck (Oct 31, 2005)

Thankyou bro!


----------



## Nik (Oct 31, 2005)

Just finished watching the videos.

Wow.

Not only do those Korn guys suck at guitar, but they also suck at talking


----------



## Shawn (Oct 31, 2005)

jim777 said:


> I don't know what's going on, really. Go here: http://jim777.com/images/
> and just right click on them individually to download. Try the third one first, which is the smallest, and let me know if it works.
> 
> jim


Jim, I didn't bother watching the videos 'cause I already have it but nice pics of your guitars, man!


----------



## Digital Black (Oct 31, 2005)

Thanks man!


----------



## giannifive (Oct 31, 2005)

Scratch what I said about the vid being squished. Something was wrong with my laptop.

Thanks again for uploading this!

-John


----------



## Naren (Nov 1, 2005)

Dude, thanks so much. You have MADE my day. I am so happy now that I have this video (that I've been wanting for quite a while) and downloaded pretty dang fast (600KB/second). YOU ROCK!


----------



## nyck (Nov 1, 2005)

just watched and it i enjoyed it. thanks for taking the time to upload it!


----------



## Roland777 (Nov 1, 2005)

Wow. That's some pretty nice speed. Thanks!


----------



## Pauly (Nov 1, 2005)

Yay, thanks!


----------



## Laren (Nov 1, 2005)

do you take acid?


----------



## Naren (Nov 1, 2005)

Wow. That is one crazy looking guitar... It's like a 7-string JEM on acid, getting ready for a 1960's Love and flowers concert...


----------



## Roland777 (Nov 1, 2005)

Laren said:


> do you take acid?




UNGGHHH! My eyes!


----------



## Shaman (Nov 1, 2005)

I can't thank you enough man!!

I have been searching for this video for years now, and finally 

Kick ass!!


----------



## jim777 (Nov 1, 2005)

Naren said:


> Wow. That is one crazy looking guitar... It's like a 7-string JEM on acid, getting ready for a 1960's Love and flowers concert...



I was hosting that pic for someone on Jemsite when that guitar was for sale. That's the very first LGM guitar ever, I believe, but I never owned it.

jim


----------



## jim777 (Nov 1, 2005)

And you guys are all welcome for the vids. It's nice to give something back


----------



## giannifive (Nov 1, 2005)

Man, after seeing this video how can you not be excited about playing 7! For me, the highlight was Vai's piece. Simple and beautiful.


----------



## Metal Ken (Nov 1, 2005)

Thanks for the vids. that was a cool thing. Although i am now convinced head and munky have the worst tone lol. 
After that vid, i got a bit of respect for dino. didnt realize that he took guitar so seriously ..


----------



## giannifive (Nov 1, 2005)

HateBreeder said:


> After that vid, i got a bit of respect for dino. didnt realize that he took guitar so seriously ..


Yeah, same here. It's funny how he said he didn't consider himself a musician before. Compare his spot with Head and Munky's and it's even funnier...


----------



## Awakened Sleeper (Nov 1, 2005)

Thanks for sharing these files jim.

I recently bought a used Ibanez 7 which had this video bundled in the case. I watched it only to find no sign of John Petrucci, which was a bummer  Other than that it seems to be the same as this version. I assume JP parted ways with Ibanez before my copy of the video was made. Out of interest can anyone tell me when JP jumped ship to MusicMan?


----------



## Metal Ken (Nov 1, 2005)

APPARENTLY, the rumor has it, that they wouldnt make a production model of his 7 string -or something to that effect. at least thats what i've heard, and it could be entirely wrong.


----------



## rx (Nov 1, 2005)

THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!!


----------



## Drew (Nov 1, 2005)

HateBreeder said:


> APPARENTLY, the rumor has it, that they wouldnt make a production model of his 7 string -or something to that effect. at least thats what i've heard, and it could be entirely wrong.



This is idle speculation, but he's also a MASSIVE Steve Morse fan, which I'm sure helped...


----------



## metalfiend666 (Nov 2, 2005)

Again, a big thank you for posting that! My favourite part was the jazz guy playing the Flintstones theme. He looks so geeky, but he's playing is so cool. Dino was impressive too. He's really passionate about the guitar, and a lot softer spoken than I expected!

The Vai bit's cool too, obviously, but Munky and Head are total arses. They really didn't want to be on the video and it showed.


----------



## Shikaru (Nov 2, 2005)

HateBreeder said:


> APPARENTLY, the rumor has it, that they wouldnt make a production model of his 7 string -or something to that effect. at least thats what i've heard, and it could be entirely wrong.



I think that's true actually, at the JP clinic I was at Recently, someone asked why he switched to EBMM, and he said something to the effect of "Ibanez wouldn't do a lot of things I wanted" He might have said something more specific about not giving him a production seven, but I not remember so well. 

The video's were great, especially JPs bit and Dino's. Also, I'd never actually seen or heard Vai before this video, so that was a new experience lol


----------



## Kotex (Nov 2, 2005)

Damnit! I can't get the vid to work. I can get the sound(it says error downloading codec), but no video. Anybody know what's wrong?


----------



## Steve Longstreth (Nov 3, 2005)

It's not working for me either, some error about the file not being a video file.


----------



## Naren (Nov 3, 2005)

Do you guys have DivX and XviD?


----------



## Kotex (Nov 3, 2005)

No, I don't have that on this computer. But I tried it on my other one (which does have divix) and it only worked for a second. But I did try to open it in media player, am I suposed to try and open it in divix(I don't know much about Divix, so ignore all tardness).


----------



## D-EJ915 (Nov 3, 2005)

download the DivX codec, I didn't try it in XviD but you can scroll to where you want to in VLC media player, unlike WMP and DivX player.


----------



## Naren (Nov 3, 2005)

D-EJ915 said:


> download the DivX codec, I didn't try it in XviD but you can scroll to where you want to in VLC media player, unlike WMP and DivX player.



I have VLC media player, BSPlayer, and Media Player Classic. For me, Media Player Classic worked the best (and I could scroll to where I wanted to, unlike regular WMP, which I also have).


----------



## Pauly (Nov 3, 2005)

Shikaru said:


> Also, I'd never actually seen or heard Vai before this video, so that was a new experience lol


----------



## Steve Longstreth (Nov 3, 2005)

I got VLC media player, it works now. Holy shit, the guys from Korn look like they're totally wailed. They just zone out and play atonal shit, heh.


----------



## Kotex (Nov 3, 2005)

Yes! Finally got it to work. Dude, Head and Munky were drunk or something.lmao


----------



## Nik (Nov 3, 2005)

Kotex said:


> Yes! Finally got it to work. Dude, Head and Munky were drunk or something.lmao



Or maybe they're just retarded. 

I seriously hate Korn. And Limp Bizkit, too. Still, at least the Limp Bizkit guitarist knew how to talk.


----------



## Kotex (Nov 3, 2005)

I'm pretty sure they were drunk or hi or something. I've seen them a bunch of times before and they didn't talk like that.lol

And thanks a lot for the video. I really liked it.


----------



## Memq (Nov 6, 2005)

Nik said:


> Just finished watching the videos.
> 
> Wow.
> 
> Not only do those Korn guys suck at guitar, but they also suck at talking



U think ur funny u Slut??


----------



## Naren (Nov 6, 2005)

Memq said:


> U think ur funny u Slut??



uh...  How does that make him a slut...? I'm confused...

And I believe the correct way to write that would be "Do you think you're funny, you slut?" Because, in standard English, we need things like commas and don't need things like single letters abbreviating words. And his name is not "Slut", so it should not be capitalized. Unless perhaps, you are talking about someone named "U" (aka "Slut") who thinks someone named "ur" is funny. But, then that makes even less sense...


----------



## Drew (Nov 6, 2005)

Memq said:


> U think ur funny u Slut??



Easy, killer. Nothing wrong with getting laid a lot. 

Also, people will take you a little more seriously around here if you use "you" instead of "u."


----------



## Metal Ken (Nov 6, 2005)

Memq said:


> U think ur funny u Slut??


I thought it was funny ;p


----------



## Roland777 (Nov 6, 2005)

Oh come on. That's probably Vince's other alter ego.


----------



## Nik (Nov 6, 2005)

Hey is anyone else unable to fast-forward through the 7th heaven vids? The video closes every time I try...

Normally I wouldn't complain about something like this, but I hate Korn and I want to skip them when watching the video, but I can't


----------



## Shannon (Nov 6, 2005)

Nik said:


> Normally I wouldn't complain about something like this, but I hate Korn



I like Korn a lot, but I HATE BROCCOLI!  Thank you! I'll be here all week...tip your waitresses & try the veal!

/me goes in the corner and continues to smack head with a hammer.


----------



## Metal Ken (Nov 6, 2005)

Nik said:


> Hey is anyone else unable to fast-forward through the 7th heaven vids? The video closes every time I try...
> 
> Normally I wouldn't complain about something like this, but I hate Korn and I want to skip them when watching the video, but I can't


Depends on the media player.i have lik 5 different ones, so i can. 
I cant blame you. Korn's tone sound like that ran thier guitars through a zoom 505II or some equivalent 50$ multieffects box.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Nov 6, 2005)

Shannon said:


> I HATE BROCCOLI!


----------



## Memq (Nov 6, 2005)

Naren said:


> uh...  How does that make him a slut...? I'm confused...
> 
> And I believe the correct way to write that would be "Do you think you're funny, you slut?" Because, in standard English, we need things like commas and don't need things like single letters abbreviating words. And his name is not "Slut", so it should not be capitalized. Unless perhaps, you are talking about someone named "U" (aka "Slut") who thinks someone named "ur" is funny. But, then that makes even less sense...




Thanx, for, your, advice, you, little, f##kin', whatever, you, are!

good??


----------



## Shannon (Nov 6, 2005)

Memq said:


> Thanx, for, your, advice, you, little, f##kin', whatever, you, are!
> 
> good??



Why do I have the feeling you are an existing board member that's having a bit of fun with a new username?


----------



## Nik (Nov 6, 2005)

HateBreeder said:


> Depends on the media player.i have lik 5 different ones, so i can.
> I cant blame you. Korn's tone sound like that ran thier guitars through a zoom 505II or some equivalent 50$ multieffects box.



Any tips on some player I can dl that will play them fine?

Oh, and it's not Korn's tone that annoys me as much as the fact that they can't do shit on the guitar.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Nov 6, 2005)

Nik said:


> Or maybe they're just retarded.



Munky wasn't too bad, but the second "Head" opened his mouth, I thought to myself that this guy could easily enter into the special olympics. The guy really did sound mentally retarded, I couldn't believe it.


----------



## Nik (Nov 6, 2005)

Karl Hungus said:


> Munky wasn't too bad, but the second "Head" opened his mouth, I thought to myself that this guy could easily enter into the special olympics. The guy really did sound mentally retarded, I couldn't believe it.



I don't even know who is who 

In any case, it was almost amusing to watch them take a minute to string together a simple sentence.

So, um, any tips on how I can fast forward through these parts? Do I have to update my Windows Media Player or something?


----------



## Metal Ken (Nov 6, 2005)

Nik said:


> Any tips on some player I can dl that will play them fine?
> 
> Oh, and it's not Korn's tone that annoys me as much as the fact that they can't do shit on the guitar.



google VLC media player or Media Player Classic.


----------



## Digital Black (Nov 6, 2005)

Memq said:


> Thanx, for, your, advice, you, little, f##kin', whatever, you, are!
> 
> good??


Grow up.


----------



## Naren (Nov 7, 2005)

Memq said:


> Thanx, for, your, advice, you, little, f##kin', whatever, you, are!
> 
> good??



No, not good... I recommend purchasing this book and memorizing it cover to cover before making your next post.


----------



## Chris (Nov 7, 2005)

While old, this is copywritten material, and not something that should be hotlinked here.


----------

